

HomeMarks v3 Launches - metaskills
https://homemarks.com/posts/2014-02-26-homemarks-v3-launches
Welcome to the 3rd iteration of HomeMarks! My personal bookmarking application that I hope changes the way you work on the Internet. Read the nerdy details...
======
metaskills
Many of my users were friends I met at various Ruby/Rails development circles.
HomeMarks is a passion project that I have strived to re-write every few
years. I threw away ~7K lines of custom MV* JS (before there were any) written
in Prototype.js to create this new version in Rails/SpineJS. I hope others
find it useful. History here.

HomeMarks, My First Ruby On Rails Pet Project
[http://metaskills.net/2006/12/21/homemarks-my-first-ruby-
on-...](http://metaskills.net/2006/12/21/homemarks-my-first-ruby-on-rails-pet-
project/)

Hell'OO HomeMarks [http://metaskills.net/2008/08/18/in-hell-oo-for-
homemarks/](http://metaskills.net/2008/08/18/in-hell-oo-for-homemarks/)

The "AJAX Head" Design Pattern [http://metaskills.net/2008/05/24/the-ajax-
head-design-patter...](http://metaskills.net/2008/05/24/the-ajax-head-design-
pattern/)

